# DIY window tint



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

www.tintdude.com

im thinking about doing this in the near future (at $14 a roll its worth at least a try) im going to go with the mirror tint. just thought i would post this link up because it has very good info (most of them are pros)

p.s. do you think i could use normal black tint to tint my tail lights? 

$14 for a can of VHT that you can mess up and then you need to buy new tails
$14 for an entire roll of tint that can be taken off in 5 minutes if the popo dont like it, and you cant really mess up that bad.

i also found precut tint kits.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I tinted a car once, it's a pain in the ass. It looked ugly as hell too. So, there was no way I was going to try to tint the windows on my 200sx. Look at what it states on the website.....



> If you are planning to tint just one car, it's really not worth the expense of buying tools and materials and then discovering just how difficult the window tinting is through trial and error.


Yeah, $14 is worth it if you get it right on the first try. But what if you mess up? Then you have to remove it, and either re-tint it yourself or have it done professionally.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i suppose, but what im going to do is buy one roll, and try to do the side windows myself ($14 really isnt anything ill just wash a car and make $14 lol) then if i can do them i will have a shop do the rear, that should save me AT LEAST $50 minimum.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

here is a link that shows all the %'s and about how dark they are 

i think i would get 50% all around.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

As said above DIY tinting is a major PITA! I *tried* tinting the 2 side (rear) windows and rear window with mirror tint on my old black ga16 200sx. I will NEVER attempt to do this again.

Sides weren't too bad, but the problem with mirror tint is that it shows EVERY little defect. And DIY for the first time, you're going to have 'em.

The rear window was the worst. I spent a few hrs after I got the size right try to get rid of the bubbles and creases. You'd remove one and then another would pop up on the other side of the window. not to mention working for a couple hrs in the back of the 200sx (ouch - my back and arms)....

Good luck if you decide to do it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmm, im still going to search around to find some prices on a pro instal. and if i cant gather the money after my suspension+brakes+wheels painted and tires put on. then i will DIY it. but mirror windows will add that last look to just make the car look great. i know a woman who is a teacher for high school, she said some of her students work at a place and i may beable to get a discount (im going to instal an HU for her into her civic.) :thumbup: if i can get it for $120 or lower.....ill take it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

it would be much easier with the precut film, cause the hardest part is cutting the film to the right size and making it fit correctly, i may try the precut film, for under 60 bucks its a good deal since i already have the tools to do it..........


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> if i can get it for $120 or lower.....ill take it.


Ya, that's a good idea! I know you are like me and get a kick out of doing things on your car by yourself, but tinting is just one of those things I'd pay to have it done RIGHT. In addition, with my last three cars, I've gone with 3M companies/tint since they have a lifetime guarantee. that way if it every bubbles, peels etc, they will redo it for free.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> here is a link that shows all the %'s and about how dark they are
> 
> i think i would get 50% all around.


 
http://www.tintkits.com/UserMods/laws.asp 

or 

http://www.iwfa.com/industry.htm 

I am thinking of going 35 for VA state law.. LOL 
but I have a custom WHOLE back glass graphic/vinyl I am putting on.. 
so the tint should look nice.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i just picked up a '90 lincoln continental that im gonna tint 5% all around, although i might do the front windows 20%. ill prolly end up doing 5% all around and just roll all the windows down if i encounter the popo


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

My back window is all just one piece of tint (my old car was in 3 pieces) and I really don't see how it could be easy at all putting that on, not having one crease or one bubble, and telling me if it ever does bubble or come off, it will be re done for free, I could have whatever %ages on whatever window I would like, even though its dark if the popo makes me take it off he'll redo it for nothing (I had my window broken out and he redid the NEW window at no cost for me) Well worth $100.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

crap! i just called "D&L tinting" (well known/well advertised CO) and he said "starts at $180 for legal tint" :jawdrop: im gona find one of those small struggling companys that will just be happy you came and give you a bad ass price.......ill keep ya posted. 

i figured, guarantees and what not alone are worth paying more for a pro to do it. but im still gona buy a roll for my tail lights :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

$100, and I've had to had one window redone, I find that a great price. The guy actully works for a company that charge 149 for my car, so I got it 50 off and a better garentuee then with the company.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

D&L sucks.

ATLANTIC SOLAR TINTING 
1755 E JOPPA RD, PARKVILLE, MD 21234 
Phone: (410) 668-3500 

These guys do it VERY well. Trust me, tinting is not a fast process and the money you pay for a pro tinting will show. DIY tints look worse and do not last as long.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i got 5 windows and a brow on the old 200 for $140 @ 15% and i think the legal in indy is 30% but cops never have a prob w/ it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

id never go that dark. i just want a slight mirror for comfort and style, i think 50% all around would be perfect for me. or maybe even 70% up front


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i suppose, but what im going to do is buy one roll, and try to do the side windows myself ($14 really isnt anything ill just wash a car and make $14 lol) then if i can do them i will have a shop do the rear, that should save me AT LEAST $50 minimum.


just bite the bullet, save some money, and get it done right. Don't buy the cheapo tint..in one summer it will look purple..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I've seen cheap jobs crack. Go with the guys I listed. I'm getting my car done their in Spring.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mine is 25 up front, 15 on the back sides, and 5 on the back windshield.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i tinted my front windows..it wasn't hard at all , then i kept getting pulled over and had to take the tints off cause of too many tickets


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> just bite the bullet, save some money, and get it done right. Don't buy the cheapo tint..in one summer it will look purple..


lol, yea iv decided that (granted it would be nice to know how to do)

mike, are you guys going to tint 1.6T? just curious.



NickZac said:


> I've seen cheap jobs crack. Go with the guys I listed. I'm getting my car done their in Spring.


think they'll give us a group deal :thumbup:


----------

